# bmw bottlecaps have correct centerbore for mk3?



## terrycable6 (Dec 26, 2005)

as the title states, i have access to free bottle caps, will they fit w/o modification?? thanks 
P4C










_Modified by terrycable6 at 2:14 PM 2-19-2007_


----------



## terrycable6 (Dec 26, 2005)

*Re: bmw bottlecaps have correct centerbore for mk3? (terrycable6)*

bump


----------



## gillano (Aug 4, 2005)

i've seen a scirocco with these on
the bolt patern is the same 4X100
the offset is slightly different i think


----------



## terrycable6 (Dec 26, 2005)

*Re: (gillano)*

but nothing that would make them not fit right?


----------



## terrycable6 (Dec 26, 2005)

*Re: bmw bottlecaps have correct centerbore for mk3? (terrycable6)*

bump again!


----------



## terrycable6 (Dec 26, 2005)

*Re: bmw bottlecaps have correct centerbore for mk3? (terrycable6)*

would like to know!


----------



## Gans (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: bmw bottlecaps have correct centerbore for mk3? (terrycable6)*

ive seen them on mk3s. I dont know if there was any modification, I doubt there was. they fit just fine on mk2s.


----------



## terrycable6 (Dec 26, 2005)

*Re: bmw bottlecaps have correct centerbore for mk3? (Gans)*

alright thanks alot!


----------



## Gans (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: bmw bottlecaps have correct centerbore for mk3? (terrycable6)*

no problem http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## elementrenagade (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: bmw bottlecaps have correct centerbore for mk3? (terrycable6)*

they fit mk3 jetta have them on as i type


----------

